# My dog won't stop crying after anesthesia



## R.Scott

Hello everyone,

Yesterday, my 5 year old pembroke welsh corgi went for her teeth cleaning. The vet said that she needed it desperately and was one stage away from getting an extraction (which I think was utter BS because I look at her teeth and they were a wee bit yellow, but nothing that needed to be extracted).

Well, I agreed for her to do the teeth cleaning. My Pem has had it before and dealt with it fine, but this time, I got her back and she will not stop crying. She is usually very mellow, doesn't vocalize that much unless you talk to her and she makes little gremlin sounds back and forth, but this is like a stressed high pitched whine. She is constantly pacing and trying to climb out the windows. She's very reactive to noises at the moment as well. When I got her back and walked across the parking lot, there was a semi-truck parked and the air brakes hissed and she nearly jumped out of her skin. She's been around loud vehicles all her life and never reacted like that before.
Also, I haven't seen her take a piss yet. She's gone #2 a bunch of times, but still no pee.

She went under at about 12:00 pm yesterday, and it is now 1:30pm the next day. Is this normal? I've never dealt with this before...and now I have vowed never to put my dogs under for anything (except spay and neuter). 

Is this some kind of allergic reaction? Or am I not waiting long enough for the anesthesia to wear off?

Thank you!


----------



## Pawzk9

anethesia can have strange reactions for some. Can't speak for the dog, but when I was under for emergency surgery (and 5 days in ICU) I was firmly convinced that I was dead and the area was haunted by demons. (I'm better now! LOL)


----------



## Amaryllis

I woke up from having my appendix removed (at 17) and was convinced that I had been pregnant, had the baby and my mom hated me for it! I cried for hours until the anesthesia wore off.

Still, I would call the vet just to be sure.


----------



## Abbylynn

After being under for wisdom tooth surgery ... I tried to open a car door on the expressway doing 55 miles an hour to get out ... not to mention I was then found waving at people in their cars whom I did not know ... and lastly ... found running around my apartment looking for a cigarette in my Birthday Suit! Lol!  

How is your dog today? .............


----------



## krystina alayne

my 11 month old pup just got neutered a month ago. when i brought him home, he cried virtually ALL night and ALL day the next day. i gave him his pain meds, he acted like they didnt work a bit by how much he cried. but also, he got a rabies vaccine the day he was neutered [against my wishes, if i may add], so im not sure if the persistent whining was from the anethesia, the meds not working, or from the vaccine [or a combination!]

so im not much help..but i can feel your pain! ive been there! i felt like the worst mama ever to my pup. even cuddled up in bed with me he cried til he passed out from exhaustion at 3 am. :,[


----------



## vabird

It's probably gone away for now but what you've described sounds like a dysphoric reaction to the meds. It's very common especially after pain meds. They just don't feel like themselves so they whine. It's not that they are feeling pain or that the drug has caused damage, they just feel weird so they let you know.


----------

